# Maple Coffee Dry Aged Bacon



## ddrian (Jul 1, 2017)

*My First Step by Step*
*Coffee Maple flavor Bacon Dry Aged*
This recipe was inspired by my son who is a chef at the Hilton hotel in Columbus Ohio. He said they had a House dry rub that they use on their in house bacon that they make for the menu. He could not let me know the recipe, so I looked around, and decided to try one of my own.
A shout out to Dave Omak also.  I believe he said it was from another recipe.  So speak up if I need to pay homage! He posted a DRY AGED BACON post that was a memory I cherish from my childhood at my grandmother's house in Southern Ohio. GM and GP cured all of their own meat, canned, gardened, along with GP being a trapper by trade so we ate some cool stuff that city kids didn't eat often!! They were Pennsylvania Dutch so it was part of our heritage.
The total of the meat was very close to 11 pounds.  Six of it was Pork Loin and three of each were Beef chuck roast, and Pork shoulder roast.
Rub
I rounded to 5000 grams for this session.
I always waste a little here and there.
Base Cure Approx
Salt 1.5 percent     66 Grams  Kosher Salt
Sugar 1.5 percent   75 grams   Brown Sugar
Cure #1 120 ppm    10 grams    Rounded up
Spices
Dark roast coffee   25 grams
Garlic Granules      10 Grams
Mace  ground          10 Grams
Fenugreek Seeds    10 Grams  Ground
Nutmeg                     10 Grams
Cayenne                    10 Grams. To taste
2 cups extra dark #1 maple syrup cold (Sub Maple Sugar)
MIX all cure ingredients thoroughly accept Maple Syrup.

1. Cut the meat in 1-1.5 pound strips that accommodate good slicing at the end of the process.
2. In a pan large enough to dip the meat pour in the Syrup. 
3. Roll the meat in the syrup one pc. at a time and then add the rub to cover. The syrup is used like glue.
4. Put on a holding rack and finish the rest of the meat.
5. Vac-pack the meat. The setting on the chamber were set to 40 seconds - very hard draw. I feel that open air dry rub, or glad bags will work for this process. 
6. Store in fridge on racks for 7 days - optionally turn and massage the meat. I don't know if it is necessary in a vac bag. It is in a glad bag.
7. After 7 days cut the bags open, wash in cold water.
8. Samples were cut from each kind of meat to verify flavor and salt
density. I let the BOSS (you know who that is) "THE BOSS" taste each     
meat in a blind taste test. The last batch of bacon we made pork shoulder. It was her favorite. She picked it out of a blind taste test again so.... more pork shoulder .....less loin!!!
It is amazing that they were all acceptable this time. YES! The salt was right, and the flavor of the meat and spices were balanced.
9. The meat was put on racks with a tray under them after drying, to allow the meat to dry (age) for 7 days.
10. I will Cold smoke the meat for 4-6 hours a day for 7 days to build flavor - putting the meat back in the fridge in-between smokes.
11. Back in the fridge for on a open rack for 14 days to age and let the smoke permeate the meat for excellence flavor.

Ill post the pictures after the week of dry aging and them as I smoke them.
I want to thanks Dave Omak for showing me the dry aging cure link, and others here for there advice.
I thought that coffee would work well in a bacon recipe. Adding maple and other spices really made a huge difference. The pre cut samples were delicious.












IMG_3088.JPG



__ ddrian
__ Jul 1, 2017





In the cure vac bags












IMG_3089.JPG



__ ddrian
__ Jul 1, 2017





Pork loin












IMG_3091.JPG



__ ddrian
__ Jul 1, 2017





Beef chuck roast












IMG_3094.JPG



__ ddrian
__ Jul 1, 2017





Pork shoulder roast
Samples GUESS WHICH IS WHICH!












IMG_3096.JPG



__ ddrian
__ Jul 1, 2017





Samples all done and ready for THE BOSS












IMG_3097.JPG



__ ddrian
__ Jul 1, 2017





On the rack in the fridge for 7 more days
I'll report more as it developes!!
DDR


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 2, 2017)

It sure sounds good!

Al


----------



## ddrian (Jul 2, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> It sure sounds good!
> 
> Al


Thanks Al! It's a journey from salty tire patch, to having the Boss like it! She's like Mikey... she don't like anything! Lol


----------



## ddrian (Jul 2, 2017)

[thread="265043"]​[/thread]
	
	



```

```


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 2, 2017)

Sounds Good DDR !! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Don't know if I'd like the coffee part---Lost my taste for coffee Nov 8, 2012, and it never came back.

Be back for money shots.







Bear


----------



## ddrian (Jul 2, 2017)

IMG_3113.JPG



__ ddrian
__ Jul 2, 2017





 Added the Maple Sugar .. back in the fridge for another 7 days.
Bear 
The coffee surprised me. It is not the prevelant flavor!  I thought it would be strange when my son told me about it, but it's  good!!


----------



## ddrian (Jul 3, 2017)

yep


----------



## biaviian (Jul 3, 2017)

I have fallen in love with coffee rubs paired with molasses.  I'm sure maple would give it a nice flavor instead of the molasses.  I have been wanting to try pure maple syrup.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 3, 2017)

ddrian said:


> Added the Maple Sugar .. back in the fridge for another 7 days.
> Bear
> The coffee surprised me. It is not the prevelant flavor! I thought it would be strange when my son told me about it, but it's good!!


I drank black coffee from age 15 until my open-heart fiasco.

Then everything thing I ate or drank tasted terrible for over 7 months, at which time everything began to taste like it used to, except coffee still tastes terrible to me. Even coffee ice cream!!

Now Mrs Bear quit drinking coffee too, because she didn't want to drink it alone.

Bear


----------



## ddrian (Jul 3, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> I
> 
> 
> Now Mrs Bear quit drinking coffee too, because she didn't want to drink it alone.
> ...


----------



## ddrian (Jul 11, 2017)

UPDATE::
These are pictures of the Bacon after one week of drying before smoking. The maple sugar has disappeared and the meat has become translucent.


----------



## ddrian (Jul 11, 2017)

After a week in the fridge the bacon has become translucent, and the maple sugar has disappeared into the meat!













IMG_3173.JPG



__ ddrian
__ Jul 11, 2017







Test before smoking!! Had to do it! The Boss said it was great! 












IMG_3175.JPG



__ ddrian
__ Jul 11, 2017


















IMG_3174.JPG



__ ddrian
__ Jul 11, 2017







After smoking at less that 100 degrees twice for 8 hrs with Apple wood. Now mahogany color.












IMG_3187.JPG



__ ddrian
__ Jul 11, 2017






Back in the fridge for a week to let the smoke melt into the meat and finish up the final flavor. 

I'll post the fry and taste test later.


----------



## ddrian (Jul 11, 2017)

IMG_3177.JPG



__ ddrian
__ Jul 11, 2017





:biggrin:
Forgot the fry test for the boss:


----------



## ddrian (Aug 2, 2017)

The bacon turned out fantastic!


----------



## roger47 (Sep 1, 2017)

Thank you very much for that recipe. I'll be doing that today!  As far as "Boss"?  Mine is "Upper Management".

roger


----------

